# Someone explain this to me?



## itsdarkinside (Sep 4, 2013)

I only recently took the socionics test, and ended up as SEE. I have no flipping clue what that means, I know nothing about Socionics . I tested INFP in the Myers-Briggs, too; Is SEE the INFP socionics type? What type is SEE in the Myer-Briggs test? 
As I said, I am utterly clueless and could use some help here.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Sensing Ethical Extratim - Wikisocion


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

itsdarkinside said:


> I only recently took the socionics test, and ended up as SEE. I have no flipping clue what that means, I know nothing about Socionics . I tested INFP in the Myers-Briggs, too; Is SEE the INFP socionics type? What type is SEE in the Myer-Briggs test?
> As I said, I am utterly clueless and could use some help here.


SEE has 1st function of Se and 2nd function of Fi. In MBTI terms it is closest to ESFP, but it's recommended that you study socionics separately from MBTI. Some links to peruse to get you started: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/116599-socionics-tests-links-resources.html -- all the type descriptions are there.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

This means you're an ESFp in Socionics. While it's important to treat Socionics and MBTI separately, an SEE result could not on any level relate to the MBTI description of INFP. It's possible that you are mistyped overall if the tests are revealing such a discrepancy.


----------

